# Rancilio rocky non-doser coffee grinder



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello good people.

Is anybody using this machine. Im looking at getting one to run with a sage duo temp pro.

This will be my first setup so want to get a decent grinder to get me going and keep upgradeitus at bay .

Thanks

Andy


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

Along with the gaggia mdf the rocky used to be the go to home grinder. Things have moved on since then though. They're still both functional grinders that'll give acceptable results (especially if you mod to stepless) but don't be surprised if you're looking to upgrade in the near future.

I'm gonna assume you're looking at buying one new.

You could get a Sage smart grinder pro new for less than a rocky & while it's still stepped it also has a timer adjustable to 0.2 seconds.

The Eureka mignon is about £80 more but benefits from stepless adjustments. They can go 2nd hand for less though.

By far the best grind for buck is a 2nd hand large burr ex-commercial if you have the space.


----------



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Along with the gaggia mdf the rocky used to be the go to home grinder. Things have moved on since then though. They're still both functional grinders that'll give acceptable results (especially if you mod to stepless) but don't be surprised if you're looking to upgrade in the near future.
> 
> ...


Not sure im allowed the worktop space for something like a mazzer or something like that. The mignon has also been on my list of machines to look at.

And yes im looking to buy new unless a looked after one pops up in the sales here.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Think I read earlier that there's a yellow mignon coming up in the next few days. It'll be far better than the rocky & sage


----------



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

Jacko112 said:


> Think I read earlier that there's a yellow mignon coming up in the next few days. It'll be far better than the rocky & sage


Id never be allowed a yellow one. Wouldnt match the theme in the kitchen lol


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Download tapatalk on your phone & subscribe to the for sale section for your best chance of catching it when it's posted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Andycoffee said:


> Id never be allowed a yellow one. Wouldnt match the theme in the kitchen lol


Kitchens have a theme ?


----------



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Kitchens have a theme ?


Well colour scheme lol


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Andycoffee said:


> Id never be allowed a yellow one. Wouldnt match the theme in the kitchen lol


You could always vinyl wrap it in a different colour hehe


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Andycoffee said:


> Well colour scheme lol


Im still lost, I think our " theme " is called washing up.


----------



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> You could always vinyl wrap it in a different colour hehe


This is a very good point specially if the machine comes up at the right price


----------

